# Can we feed our goats whole rice?



## Mars13 (Apr 10, 2014)

We have access to whole unprocessed rice that has just been obtained from the rice field. Is it OK to feed our goats (or chickens) this rice?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

No no no! Please do not feed any animal uncooked rice. Even dogs should only have cooked rice and in small amounts. 

When you out rice into hot water it expands and the water diappears, right. Well body temps are 98-103 degrees. Your essentially putting the rice into hot water in their stomachs, it will expand and do damage. With goats it will compromise the ruman and may cause choke. With chickens or birds it will stretch their crop, cause pendulous or impacted crop and food wont go through properly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cooked rice should be an extremely small part of the diet. Brown rice has arsenic in it.


----------

